# Thinking T7i or D80



## Winona (Nov 17, 2018)

I have looked through a lot of threads already, but need a few things clarified. Getting my thoughts down also helps my decision making process. I currently have a T2i which has only been in fairly constant use for 18 months. I think it was my Christmas present in 2010? My 15 yo basically took over when I started to do photography again. She loves it and is good. We have a trip to YNP, Tetons, and Colorado next summer so thinking of buying myself a camera with better zoom. Then she can have the T2i. One of can have a good zoom for the critters.  I usually take photos of pets, landscape, and trying wildlife. Basically in a constant, slow learning process. Lol. We also live in the Northeast. Snow all winter, gray skies, and every time I went to the mountains this year-FOG! 

So, thinking D80 for weatherproof. I ended up with mist on the lens and body of current camera frequently. But I could just get a cover. I am not sure about the 45 point AF system. Is it going to be a huge learning curve as I really don’t have time. I also read it doesn’t have image stabilization? I don’t understand that. My old T2I does. Please explain. 

The flip screen-it seems like a pain to flip and Unflip all the time. But since I usually just use the viewfinder I may be fine. I don’t adjust to change well...

Looks like the both have a 24 MP APS-C sensor which should be a lot better than the 18 in the T2i. Will I notice better photos overall? I did a lot of cloudy day photos and they don’t impress me. Also fog over ponds looks all pixelated. But I have a long way to go in the learning curve. 

Will the lens bought with the T2i fit the T7i and Canon 80D?

I guess those are my main questions. For the trip I also need a better tripod, better zoom, so that all adds up. May rent a lens, but need to look into it. All of this adds up so not sure what I’ll do. But want to be prepared for the upcoming holiday deals. Both cameras have been on Canons refurb list as well. Thanks for any and all information. Price is around $1000, give or take.


----------



## ac12 (Nov 18, 2018)

I would go with the 80D + 18-135 lens.

That is similar to the camera that I recommeded to the local high school yearbook, and is similar to my own camera. The Canon T7i + 18-135 lens. 
I think the 80D has an interface that is more like the higher level Canons.   Which I personally would prefer.  But the user interface is different from your T2, so you will have to learn the new camera.  This why I did not recommend the 77D to the yearbook advisor.  The interface was different than the T5 and T3, which was not desirable for a pool camera.

The Canon camera bodies do not have image stabilization.  
The stabilization is in the lens.  You have to make sure that the lens you buy has Image Stabilization (or IS).  This is not really needed in wide angle lenses, but is needed for longer tele photo lenses, such as the 70-300.

IMHO, you will not see any significant improvement going to a 24MP sensor from your 18MP sensor.  The difference is too small.

As for cloudy day photos and fog over ponds, IMHO, it is technique, and knowing how to adjust the camera for the situation and understanding what you can and cannot do.
In cloudy day conditions, you do not have the light contrast, so the pictures will be different than sunny day pictures.

Yes the lenses which work on your T2 will also work on the 80D.

Lenses that I recommend.

The Canon 18-135 lens is a GREAT general purpose lens.  It can be a single lens for a vacation.   I can be purchased as a kit with the T7i and probably the 80D as well.

I would add the Yongnuo 35mm f/2 prime lens, for shooting in low light.  Canon unfortunately does not make a crop sensor 35mm lens.
A 3rd lens is the 70-300, but only IF you need more reach.  The Sigma and Tamron 100-400 have more reach, but cost significantly more than the 70-300.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 18, 2018)

My first dslr was the sl1. It had a fixed screen. When I went to the t7i, I had to get used to the flip screen on it, but honestly, being able to move it to the 90 degree position for those low to the ground shots is great on this middle aged body, lol. It is second nature now to flip the screen. I envy your YNP trip!


----------



## Winona (Nov 18, 2018)

Dean-good Point on the flip screen. I often set up the camera and make one of my kids get low on their knees or belly to take the shot. Lol. Did you notice any other benefits between the T1 and T7?

AC 12-thanks for the information. I had read the information regarding the yearbook Cameras. Do you believe my daughters photography class teaches NOTHING about the camera? Only 2 of them use DSLR and the rest use phones. She is mainly teaching LR/PS which will help me since it is my weakness. 

I forgot but did know image stabilization was in the lens. I guess it threw me when the sources made it a point to say the cameras did not have it. I also like the idea of the 18-135 lens. The 2 I have never seem to be right. I’m always saying I should have the other lens on. My zoom goes to 250mm. Would the 300mm give me a lot more capability? The 250 doesn’t seem to have much reach for wildlife. 

I recommend everyone go to Yellowstone. Love it! I also loved Custer SP. coming from the Northeadt I love all the different critters.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 18, 2018)

Probably the biggest difference 'tween my SL1 and the T7i was the speed. When you're shooting those critters, you want it fast!


----------



## Winona (Nov 18, 2018)

Another good point. My T2 is so slow with RAW. even with stills. Especially with my pets moving around. I constantly wait for it to be ready to shoot again.


----------



## Winona (Nov 18, 2018)

Is the 80D 45 point autofocus system horribly confusing?


----------



## CherylL (Nov 18, 2018)

I went from the T4i to the 70D a few years ago.   The image quality was better with the 70D.  But, the ISO is about the same limits with noise.


----------



## ac12 (Nov 18, 2018)

AF is as confusing as you make it.

YOU have to read the manual, and think how the different AF modes work, then determine what modes work and do not work for YOU.
What does not work for me, may work for you.
It will take a bit of study to do, but isn't bad.  High school math was worse.

Sports
For most sports, I ignore the zone/area focus modes.  Canon uses "closest subject" logic to determine what to focus on.  In many sports (like basketball and football), there is a bunch of players in the AF zone, and odds are MY subject is not the closest player in the focus zone.  So MY subject ends up out of focus.
For sports where there is nothing to compete with your subject, like tennis, zone focus works.  

But you still have to be careful, example if you shoot the player on the other side of the net, and if the net is in the AF zone, the camera may focus on the net rather than the player.

The only reliable way for me to get MY subject in focus is to shoot SINGLE POINT AF, where I select the subject to focus on.  Yes it is a LOT more work, because I have to track the subject, I can't rely on the camera to do it.

Family
Your child in the park, with nothing between you and your child, zone focus will work fine.
I do not remember if the T7i has face recognition.  But for me, when I've used face recognition, when there is more than 1 person in the frame, odds are that the face recognition will focus on the wrong person.  I like it when it works, I HATE it when it keeps selecting the wrong person.  So I've turned off face recognition in my cameras that have it.

Exposure mode.
In "Auto" mode, the camera will use "closest subject" logic to determine what to focus on.
I used Auto once, and never again.  I was shooting a group pic at a family dinner.  The people grouped on the far side of the round table.  Well the camera focused on the food on the table (closest subject), NOT the people on the far side.  
My standard exposure mode is P (Program), as it lets ME choose what to focus on.


All the AF modes have a purpose.  Some will work for you, some will not.  YOU have to match the modes to what and how you shoot.


----------



## ac12 (Nov 18, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> My first dslr was the sl1. It had a fixed screen. When I went to the t7i, I had to get used to the flip screen on it, but honestly, being able to move it to the 90 degree position for those low to the ground shots is great on this middle aged body, lol. It is second nature now to flip the screen. I envy your YNP trip!



The tilting or pivoting rear screen is a feature that I really really wish my camera had.
I've gone belly down on the floor or dirt to get the low angle shots.  And there are times and places where I could not do that, so I had to shoot blind.


----------



## Winona (Nov 18, 2018)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Winona (Nov 23, 2018)

Well, I’ll be eating Ramen for awhile. Talked myself into the 80D with 18-135. Black Friday sale. My points to hubby will be “ learning something new is good for brain function and I need all the help I can get”. “ It is cheaper than a psychiatrist”. I have a few others that I can’t quite remember now. Lol. I am also looking to see if the Tamron 100-400 pops up for sale. During the winter I sit in my car or ski lodge while the kiddos ski. The new camera and 100-400 will give me something to do.  Last year I had no reach for them on the slopes.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 23, 2018)

Good luck and please post pics so we can enjoy them too!


----------



## Parisienne (Dec 9, 2018)

I bought the same combination and love it!

I have rediscovered photography after 24 years ( high school) and figured that I can grow with the 80D, as I improve. The AF point modes are simple and intuitive to figure out.

I love the fact that all the controls are right at your fingertips when looking through the viewfinder.

You will learn to like the flip screen. I rarely flip it out, but it is great when shooting above  head height and from low angles.

 A Tamron 100-400mm with  the 18-135mm will give you a great lens system!

I have  the 18-135mm, 50mm f1.8, and Tamron 70-200mm F2.8 ( plan on buying a 1.4 x teleconverter for it). I plan to buy a Tamron 10-24mm for landscapes and I'm done!

You did the right thing, you wont regret it!


----------



## Winona (Dec 19, 2018)

Thanks! I hope to have time to start using it! Have had some other things going on taking up all my time..,,


----------



## photoflyer (Dec 20, 2018)

You will not be disappointed.  I got a T7i with airline miles as a second body that would be smaller and cheaper and easier to travel with.  I already had a full frame.  It, the T7i, has exceeded expectations.  The internals in the T7i are nearly the same as the 80D but the latter has more of the professional layout and features like the top display and (I believe) autofocus micro adjustment.  Read the manual cover to cover or get a third party book on the 80D...you're going to have a great time with it.


----------

